# Installed Big Gun Exhaust!



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

:rockn: It was a bit of a pain to get it to fit the header pipe but once I got it on and fired her up I was grinning ear to ear. 







couldn't get the embed to work 


_Fixed it for you. The forum will auto-embed... All you have to do is click "share" and copy the little short link that youtube provides in the box... - Admin_


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Ahh thanks man!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds good, not as deep as i was expecting but aint bad at all. Im saving up for a swamp series myself


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

the video doesn't do justice to the actual sound. I think it sounds better than the hmfs i've heard. The swamp series is an awesome pipe I just dont want to spend 300+ on a slip on. This was 180 and for the money I think its the best you can buy.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya thats my dillema. Do i spend 300 on the one i want of 180-200 on one im "satisfied" with.... Decisions....


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

the only reason i even considered the swamp series is because you dont have to repack it. The sound is pretty similar to a couple different pipes. I decided to go with the big gun and repack it when needed. 10-20$ every 6 months or so is chump change.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

actually yes I do think it feels a little quicker on the throttle. I'm thinking of getting a pc3 or something to see if I get anymore gains.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you get a good map or carry it to be tuned you can tell a notable gain with the Power Commander, but if your buying new i'd recommend the MSD...it does alot more. I want a MSD for mine and get rid of my PC3 and Ignition box combination.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

